# Long labor?



## bellawoodfarm (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a 1 yo alpine doe (first kidding) who was a whoops! pregnancy when the buck got in with the girls...based on that date she was due on April 4, but I'm not sure if she was accidentally exposed again. The point is, I don't know her dates exactly. It seems like she's been in "early labor" for days - pawing at ground, head against wall. That being said, I have a barncam so I'm watching a lot more than I normally would. Her ligaments were still there and firm. Last night I watched from work and she was definitely contracting, tail up high, straightened legs while laying down. Not regular. Pacing, pawing. Got home this am and her ligaments are still there! Softish. Hollowed out a few days ago. No discharge, vulva swollen, bagged up somewhat. I can still feel the kid(s). My last doe had no discharge, but this seems like it's taking forever since her behavior changed, although contractions didn't start until late last night and they are very intermittent. I don't think I've experienced it taking this long from the behavior change, but I'm also staring at the camera. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

There have been many times a doe of mine looked like she was having a contraction when the kids were getting into place. I think it can be pretty uncomfortable and look like labor. If I'm not sure, I will start timing the "contractions." Pain from contractions are usually fairly regular when in active labor. Not a sure thing but sometime timing them helps me keep my sanity.

I have also had a doe take several hours (the whole night) to get to pushing. Sometimes the pressure in the cerix isnt the normal so it takes longer I think.

I rely on the ligaments disapearing to know when to start taking them seriously and I haven't intervened until after 30 min of pushing.

There's exceptions to every rule with does kidding, but it sounds like she's not in labor yet, but is very uncomfortable.

I also only have 15 kiddings worth of experience, many on this forum have much more than that in a year!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A lot of doe's will yawn a lot. I finally realized that is a sign of discomfort. When most of the does do a lot of yawning while stretching etc. they are entering active labor.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do goats get Braxton hicks contractions? They are occasional contractions that occur with people months before actual labor happens. 

I imagine she's just uncomfortable and slowly getting kids into position. Contractions will be consistent when the real thing happens.


----------



## bellawoodfarm (Mar 25, 2016)

She lost her ligaments overnight and bagged up so everyone was right...should be soon!


----------



## bellawoodfarm (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww congrats!!


----------



## bellawoodfarm (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks! The doeling looks like a cow that someone swiped a white paintbrush across her forehead!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

very cute! So glad all went well. Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Lovely babies!!! Congrats


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

congrats on the cuties!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations!


----------

